# Obsidian Pre wired Strat Pots, Switches



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

Has anyone ordered one of these plug and play upgrades?

Thanks


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Interesting.

Solder-less | Pre-Wired | Guitar Wiring | Upgrade Kits


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

Yes, I cannot seem to find any complaints online yet about anything. There are a couple of You tube videos, but they seem sponsor oriented


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Gibson certainly met with a lot of resistance from 'traditionalists' when they tried this in the past. 

I wish there was a view of the flip side of the unit. I am naturally curious and interested in guitar wiring in general.


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

Also adding the extra tone option will definitely upset the purists, but I just see it as an added option.


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

Sure makes for a ‘clean’ look. But I wonder, is it necessary? Soldering really isn’t very difficult. Granted, I’ve seen some really really bad jobs.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Soldering, like many things, isn't difficult...but that doesn't mean it's easy to do WELL.


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

Yes, that was my idea. I can do it but not neatly or quickly. Plus it allows 5 minute pick up changes. I went ahead and ordered it and I will let you guys know how it turned out, and if it is as easy as they say.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

John Fisher said:


> Has anyone ordered one of these plug and play upgrades?
> 
> Thanks


John-been using the Strat Blender model for 6 months now. Quality components, real easy to swap out pickups without soldering. I'm a musician, not an electronics tech. I'd rather be playing music than soldering. Soldering does have the advantage that it's easier to customize.

You can also get the Obsidian in standard strat 5 positions.

Count me as a very satisfied customer.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

John Fisher said:


> Yes, that was my idea. I can do it but not neatly or quickly. Plus it allows 5 minute pick up changes. I went ahead and ordered it and I will let you guys know how it turned out, and if it is as easy as they say.


Takes me 5 minutes to loosen off the strings, unscrew the strat pickguard (11 screws) and change pickups. Then tune up. easy.


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

Great thanks


----------

